# Any luck with a planted tank...?



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry. This was meant for another forum


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i to have done that before.except i could not delete it or edit it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

When I go to edit I can delete post?Mine..


----------

